# Nintendo DS



## ReformedWretch (May 28, 2006)

I've been tired of games lately as I just don't want to invest hours of my time in them during the few days off that I get. However, Nintendo just released a new "Super Mario Brothers" game on their DS handheld system that I wanted pretty badly. It's the old school Mario game updated with 3D graphics and new objectives.

Realizing that I will still ocasionally play my PS2 and XBox 360 I decided not to trade them in (a mistake I've made in the past) and traded in 6 of my XBox 360 games for a DS and three games. I've never made a better gaming decision!

The DS is very enjoyable and doesn't require hours of my day to play. The Mario game is as awesome as I had hoped and I picked up Space Invaders Revolution, and Brain Age. Space Invaders is everything I remember, even though I stink at it now. Brain Age is an educational test game that is addictive, and challanging.

On June 11th Nintendo is releasing an updated model of the DS called the DS Lite. I am going to get that one and give this one to my wife who is also enjoying Brain Age on my current model. Neither of us have been fans of hand held gaming systems in the past AT ALL. I sold my Sony PSP a while back because it bored me.

I write all this to let any of you who enjoy games (or have children who do) that the Nintendo DS is a great purchase!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 28, 2006)

Packaging for the new DS Lite (June 11th)


----------



## srhoades (May 29, 2006)

If the price is reasonable on that DS Lite I may strongly consider it to help pass the time on graveyard at work.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 29, 2006)

I think the lite is $120


----------

